# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Borstvergroting geeft risico's, GROTE!

## Sterrelicht

Borstvergrotingen zijn niet zonder risico's. Er zijn een hoop vrouwen die goed ziek zijn geworden door siliconen. Er is een meldpunt voor deze vrouwen:
www.meldpuntklachtensiliconen.nl 

Het meldpunt heeft ook een forum: http://klachtensilicon.forum2go.nl/

Laat je niets wijsmaken! Alle siliconen implantaten zijn schadelijk! Niet alleen de PIP implantaten!

----------


## Flogiston

> Alle siliconen implantaten zijn schadelijk! Niet alleen de PIP implantaten!


Waar haal je die stelligheid vandaan, als ik vragen mag?

----------


## Sterrelicht

Zie hier een lijst met giftige stoffen in siliconen implantaten: https://sites.google.com/site/klacht...n-in-siliconen

PIP implantaten laten uitvergroot zien wat alle implantaten doen. Scheuren/lekken/zweten/ziekmaken. 

Er komen steeds meer meldingen van vrouwen met klachten binnen. Artsen beginnen nu ook steeds meer in te zien dat er wel degelijk iets aan de hand. Eindelijk, na zoveel jaren leed van vele, onbegrepen, niet geloofde vrouwen.

----------


## Flogiston

Dat er giftige stoffen in kunnen zitten, is niet het probleem.

De vraag is of die stoffen uit de implantaten vrijkomen. Zolang dat niet het geval is, zijn ze niet gevaarlijk.

Vergelijk het met amalgaamvullingen. Daar zit kwik in, en vele angstzaaisites zullen je daar maar al te graag op wijzen. Wat ze je niet zullen vertellen, is dat dat kwik chemisch gebonden is, zodat het niet als kwik vrij kan komen. Daarom is amalgaam ongevaarlijk.

Hetzelfde geldt voor keukenzout. Daar zit natrium in, en chloor. Beide zeer agressieve, corrosieve, en uiterst giftige stoffen. Maar het natrium en het chloor zijn chemisch gebonden, zodat ze nooit als natrium of als chloor vrij kunnen komen. Daarom is keukenzout ongevaarlijk (nou ja, je moet er niet teveel van eten natuurlijk).

De vraag blijft dus: komen de giftige stoffen vrij vanuit de implantaten? Bij sommige wel, ja - maar mag je daarom maar beweren dat dit "dus" bij _alle_ implantaten zo zal zijn?

----------


## Sterrelicht

> Dat er giftige stoffen in kunnen zitten, is niet het probleem.
> 
> De vraag is of die stoffen uit de implantaten vrijkomen. Zolang dat niet het geval is, zijn ze niet gevaarlijk.
> 
> Vergelijk het met amalgaamvullingen. Daar zit kwik in, en vele angstzaaisites zullen je daar maar al te graag op wijzen. Wat ze je niet zullen vertellen, is dat dat kwik chemisch gebonden is, zodat het niet als kwik vrij kan komen. Daarom is amalgaam ongevaarlijk.
> 
> Hetzelfde geldt voor keukenzout. Daar zit natrium in, en chloor. Beide zeer agressieve, corrosieve, en uiterst giftige stoffen. Maar het natrium en het chloor zijn chemisch gebonden, zodat ze nooit als natrium of als chloor vrij kunnen komen. Daarom is keukenzout ongevaarlijk (nou ja, je moet er niet teveel van eten natuurlijk).
> 
> De vraag blijft dus: komen de giftige stoffen vrij vanuit de implantaten? Bij sommige wel, ja - maar mag je daarom maar beweren dat dit "dus" bij _alle_ implantaten zo zal zijn?


Het antwoord op je 1e vraag is JA!!! ALLE IMPLANTATEN ZWETEN!!!! Laten siliconen partikels door zonder dat er een scheur is. 

Helaas is dat dus zo en dat maakt implantaten een groot risico voor de gezondheid.

----------


## Flogiston

Laat me duidelijk zijn - het is niet zo dat ik je niet geloof - ik houd de mogelijkheid open dat je helemaal gelijk hebt.

Ik zou echter graag een onafhankelijke bron zien.

Weet je, er wordt zoveel beweerd, er doen enorm veel angstverhalen de ronde. Ik wil er graag achter komen of dit één van de vele angstverhalen is, of dat dit wel op waarheid berust. Daarom vraag ik of je een bron hebt.

Zonder zo'n bron blijft het een loze bewering. Met bron verandert het in een serieuze waarschuwing.

----------


## Sterrelicht

Waarom neem je niet even een kijkje op de site van het meldpunt. Daar staat heel veel info. 

Hieronder iets dat een ex-werknemer van het bedrijf Mentor op youtube plaatste:

ATTENTION !!!
Mt name is Bryan and I was Silicone chemist for Mentor Santa Barbara, all implants when heated to 98F in woman's body begin process of poisoning as all silicone are made with Methyl Chlorine and both saline and silicone breast shells are made with XYLENE that causes LUPUS and CANCER﻿ !!!
DO NOT GET ANY IMPLANTS INCLUDING SALINE !!!

Hij heeft meerdere van dit soort berichten geplaatst. 

Er zijn echt heel veel vrouwen ziek. Er komt nu ook een onderzoek naar alle merken. De Europese commissie heeft dat besloten.

----------


## Sterrelicht

> Laat me duidelijk zijn - het is niet zo dat ik je niet geloof - ik houd de mogelijkheid open dat je helemaal gelijk hebt.
> 
> Ik zou echter graag een onafhankelijke bron zien.
> 
> Weet je, er wordt zoveel beweerd, er doen enorm veel angstverhalen de ronde. Ik wil er graag achter komen of dit één van de vele angstverhalen is, of dat dit wel op waarheid berust. Daarom vraag ik of je een bron hebt.
> 
> Zonder zo'n bron blijft het een loze bewering. Met bron verandert het in een serieuze waarschuwing.



Zelfs een PC zal niet kunnen ontkennen dat siliconen protheses zweten. Dat is algemeen bekend. Het is fabrikanten nog steeds niet gelukt om een omhulsel te maken dat geen siliconen doorlaat.

----------


## Flogiston

> Waarom neem je niet even een kijkje op de site van het meldpunt. Daar staat heel veel info.





> Hieronder iets dat een ex-werknemer van het bedrijf Mentor op youtube plaatste:


Dat zijn geen onafhankelijke bronnen. Ook over bijvoorbeeld de "gevaren" van magnetrons, die je op sommige angstzaaisites tegenkomt, bestaan vergelijkbare "meldpunten". Ook daar zie je zogenaamde ex-werknemers (nooit controleerbaar!) die zulke beweringen doen.

Dat is nu juist de reden dat ik om een onafhankelijke bron vraag. Ik ben op zoek naar het verschil tussen het verhaal over siliconen enerzijds, en de gebruikelijke angstzaaisites anderzijds.

Tot nu toe zie ik alleen maar overeenkomsten. Ik heb dus geen reden om het verhaal over de siliconen te geloven.

Omdat ik toch open sta voor alle mogelijkheden, ben ik nog steeds op zoek naar een onafhankelijke bron. Anders gezegd: naar iets dat _verschilt_ van de gebruikelijke angstzaaisites.




> Er komt nu ook een onderzoek naar alle merken. De Europese commissie heeft dat besloten.


Dat lijkt me sowieso een goede zaak, gezien het feit dat enkele merken bewezen slecht zijn.




> dat siliconen protheses zweten [...] is algemeen bekend. Het is fabrikanten nog steeds niet gelukt om een omhulsel te maken dat geen siliconen doorlaat.


Ook hier zoek ik nog naar een bron.

----------


## christel1

Sterrelicht, heb je het gehele artikel dan al gelezen oa waar silliconen nog meer in gebruikt wordt oa lippenstift en dergelijke ? 
Ik keur het gebruik van implantaten (borstimplantaten) niet goed, zeker niet als het enkel is om er esthetisch beter uit te zien bv van cup B naar cup D willen gaan zonder dat er een reden voor is (lichamelijk, psychologisch enkel omdat iemand niet tevreden is met zijn lichaam) maar voor sommige vrouwen is het soms wel een noodzaak, neem na een borstamputatie bij kankerpatiëntes, ze hebben al een trauma en als ze dan geen implantaten mogen nemen dan zijn ze nog meer getekend door hun ziekte. 
Ik heb een heupprothese, heup gebroken op mijn 45ste, moest er toen geen heupprothese bestaan hebben dan was ik nu kreupel en kon ik niet meer lopen en zat ik vastgekluisterd aan een rolstoel, misschien kan je dat niet vergelijken met een borstimplantaat maar in ieder geval ik ben blij dat het bestaat en ik weet dat ik op mijn 65ste terug door de hel zal moeten gaan om deze te verwijderen en een andere te plaatsen want ook zo'n prothese gaat maar max 20 jaar mee en geloof me, zo'n operatie is geen pretje. En zo'n prothese kan ook "gifstoffen" afleveren in het lichaam, bestaat wel uit titanium maar er zijn ook gevaren aan verbonden en meestal geven ze op zo'n jonge leeftijd nog geen protheses maar bij mij konden ze niet anders, mijn heupkop (bol) was afgebroken en dan kunnen ze niet anders dan de volledige heup te vervangen. 
Moesten er geen implantaten bestaan dan leefden we misschien minder lang, zoals mensen met een stent in de aorta.... bij mijn broer hebben ze er 2 gestoken, bij mij 1... allemaal technieken die ze vroeger niet kenden maar die nu ons leven kunnen redden. Moeten we daar dan ook allemaal tegen zijn ? En de stent die ze bij mij en bij mijn broer hebben gestoken, dat was niet omdat we verkeerd leven, we hebben gewoon verkeerde genen (artherosclerose) kan iedereen krijgen en bij 90 % is het erfelijk (wij hebben het van onze moeder) en mijn tweelingzus heeft pech gehad dat ze gestorven is aan kanker ??? En zout daar worden ook veel fabeltjes over verteld... kinderen tot 18 hebben zout nodig voor hun gezondheid en ik MOET zout eten omdat ik anders een veel te lage bloeddruk heb, misschien is zout dan toch beter dan 1 of ander medicijn om mijn bloeddruk op peil te houden... bij mensen met een hoge bloeddruk is dit af te raden, niet bij mensen met een lage bloeddruk hoor...

----------


## Sterrelicht

Ja, maar dat zijn andere soorten siliconen! In implantaten zitten naast siliconen ook andere stoffen. Heel giftige stoffen! Dat kun je niet vergelijken. 
Ik weet dat een borstreconstructie nodig is voor vrouwen met kanker, maar er zijn alternatieven zonder siliconen! 
Ik ben ernstig ziek is geworden door siliconen en probeer andere ervan te behoeden hun gezondheid op het spel te zetten. Siliconen vormen een groot risico voor de gezondheid. En waar wij boos over zijn is dat wij niet goed zijn voorgelicht. Mij hebben ze bijvoorbeeld nooit verteld dat implantaten zweten. Dat horen ze te zeggen. De plastisch chirurgen. En ook hebben ze mij nooit verteld dat je GEEN siliconen moet nemen als je erfelijk bent belast met auto-immuunziekten! Dat schrijven zelfs fabrikanten in hun folders. Waarom hebben artsen ons dat nooit verteld? Ze wilden hun zakken vullen te koste van onze gezondheid.

----------


## Sterrelicht

> Dat zijn geen onafhankelijke bronnen. Ook over bijvoorbeeld de "gevaren" van magnetrons, die je op sommige angstzaaisites tegenkomt, bestaan vergelijkbare "meldpunten". Ook daar zie je zogenaamde ex-werknemers (nooit controleerbaar!) die zulke beweringen doen.
> 
> Dat is nu juist de reden dat ik om een onafhankelijke bron vraag. Ik ben op zoek naar het verschil tussen het verhaal over siliconen enerzijds, en de gebruikelijke angstzaaisites anderzijds.
> 
> Tot nu toe zie ik alleen maar overeenkomsten. Ik heb dus geen reden om het verhaal over de siliconen te geloven.
> 
> Omdat ik toch open sta voor alle mogelijkheden, ben ik nog steeds op zoek naar een onafhankelijke bron. Anders gezegd: naar iets dat _verschilt_ van de gebruikelijke angstzaaisites.
> 
> 
> ...


hier zie je op de site van een kliniek wa info over het zweten: http://www.informatieborstvergroting...protheses.html

----------


## Flogiston

> In implantaten zitten naast siliconen ook andere stoffen. Heel giftige stoffen!


Ik zoek nog steeds naar een bron voor deze bewering.

Sorry dat ik het zo blijf herhalen, maar zonder bron is dit niet te onderscheiden van angstzaaierij. Met bron zou dat onderscheid er wel zijn.




> Ik ben ernstig ziek is geworden door siliconen en probeer andere ervan te behoeden hun gezondheid op het spel te zetten.


Met alle respect, maar dat er één iemand ziek wordt na het implanteren van siliconen, wil niet zeggen dat _alle_ siliconen bij _iedereen_ gevaarlijjk zijn. Het wil hooguit zeggen dat implantaten gevaarlijk _kunnen_ zijn - niet dat ze gevaarlijk _zullen_ zijn.




> Ze wilden hun zakken vullen te koste van onze gezondheid.


Dat is mij een te stellige bewering. Je weet niet wat hun motieven waren, je weet zelfs niet óf ze motieven hadden. Misschien was het gewoon slordigheid. Ook niet best voor een arts, maar geen reden om ze te beschuldigen van iets heel anders.




> hier zie je op de site van een kliniek wa info over het zweten


Dit is informatie van een commerciële instelling, geen onafhankelijke informatie.

Verder geven ze expliciet aan dat er geen aanwijzingen zijn dat de gezwete moleculen enig effect hebben.

Overigens sluit ik me helemaal bij christel1 aan: ik zou niet aan mijn lichaam laten sleutelen, tenzij de voordelen met zekerheid groter zijn dan de mogelijke nadelen. Voor een puur cosmetische ingreep geldt dat niet - die zou ik dus in dit geval zeker niet laten uitvoeren.

----------


## Sterrelicht

> Dit is informatie van een commerciële instelling, geen onafhankelijke informatie.


Ik stuurde juist die link, zodat je kunt zien dat een kliniek voor plastische chirurgie gewoon zelf ook toegeeft dat siliconen zweten. Ze kunnen daar niet over liegen of dat verzwijgen. De kliniek probeert in tegenstelling tot wat al die andere klinieken doen, wel de juiste info te geven. 




> Verder geven ze expliciet aan dat er geen aanwijzingen zijn dat de gezwete moleculen enig effect hebben.


Nee, dat geven ze niet aan.Ze zeggen dat het nooit is bewezen dat dat zo is, maar zeggen er ook bij dat het ook nooit is bewezen dat het NIET zo is! 





> Overigens sluit ik me helemaal bij christel1 aan: ik zou niet aan mijn lichaam laten sleutelen, tenzij de voordelen met zekerheid groter zijn dan de mogelijke nadelen. Voor een puur cosmetische ingreep geldt dat niet - die zou ik dus in dit geval zeker niet laten uitvoeren.


Dat is dus het punt! Vrouwen worden niet gewezen op de mogelijke risico's! Ze worden niet goed voorgelicht. Ze worden voorgelogen!

Het is het niet waard. Zulke risico's voor je uiterlijk. Dat is het inderdaad niet waard. Maar wat als je niet weet wat de risico's zijn omdat jou dat nooit is verteld. Snap je nou wat ik bedoel?

Trouwens, niet alle vrouwen kiezen voor vergroting omdat ze grote borsten willen hebben. Er zijn er veel die dat doen omdat ze zich vrouw willen voelen!

Ik zeg het nogmaals, ik probeer mensen te behoeden en te waarschuwen en hen de waarheid te vertellen. De naakte waarheid over deze sluipende moordenaars die vrouwen invalide maken!

Doe er mee wat je wilt. 

Groetjes, Sterrelicht

----------


## Flogiston

> Ik stuurde juist die link, zodat je kunt zien dat een kliniek voor plastische chirurgie gewoon zelf ook toegeeft dat siliconen zweten. Ze kunnen daar niet over liegen of dat verzwijgen.


Precies, zo hoort het.

Zou het in Nederland beter zijn dan in België? Of zou er iets anders aan de hand zijn? Zonder nadere informatie is elke conclusie hieromtrent per definitie voorbarig, en dus tendentieus.




> Origineel gepost door Flogiston
> 
> Verder geven ze expliciet aan dat er geen aanwijzingen zijn dat de gezwete moleculen enig effect hebben.
> 
> 
> Nee, dat geven ze niet aan. Ze zeggen dat het nooit is bewezen dat dat zo is


Precies, dat geven ze dus wel aan. Ze zeggen immers dat nooit is bewezen dat het zo is. Daarmee geven ze expliciet aan dat er geen aanwijzingen zijn dat de gezwete moleculen enig effect hebben.




> maar zeggen er ook bij dat het ook nooit is bewezen dat het NIET zo is!


Dat is logisch. Het is nu eenmaal fundamenteel onmogelijk, te bewijzen dat iets NIET zo is.

Ga maar na: het is niet bewezen dat sinaasappelen geen kanker veroorzaken. Is dat dan een reden ervan uit te gaan dat sinaasappelen misschien kanker veroorzaken? Nee toch?




> Het is het niet waard. Zulke risico's voor je uiterlijk.


Dan zijn we het daar allemaal over eens.




> ik probeer mensen te behoeden en te waarschuwen en hen de waarheid te vertellen. De naakte waarheid over deze sluipende moordenaars die vrouwen invalide maken!


We zijn er nog steeds niet uit of dit wel de waarheid is. Ik mis nog steeds een goede bron die vertelt dat de gezwete moleculen gevaarlijk zijn.

Ik zou zelf het risico niet nemen. Ook al zijn er geen aanwijzingen dat er gevaar is: waarom zou ik dit doen? De noodzaak is er nu eenmaal niet.

----------


## christel1

Laat ons nu eens van standpunt veranderen, neem nu wat betrekkelijk vaak maar nog niet heel gekend is bij mannen, je hebt teelbalkanker en je teelballen worden verwijderd. 
Ik heb een reportage gezien dat ze ook dezelfde implantaten als voor de vrouwen gebruiken om de man terug een normaal uiterlijk te geven, nl valse teelballen uit silliconen met dezelfde vulling maar natuurlijk heel wat kleiner... Nu ben ik wel niet aan het lachen hoor, geloof me, ze gebruiken die dingen ook bij mannen en je kan ook kiezen uit verschillende grotes. Zou een man dan ook niet overgaan tot het inplanten van zo'n prothese om er terug aantrekkelijk uit te zien voor zijn partner ? En naar het schijnt voelen ze nog natuurlijk aan ook http://mensworld.be/grow/aandoeningen/teelbalkanker/
en ze zijn ook gemaakt uit siliconen ?? Wie durft het als man aan om dit te laten doen ? 
Misschien voelt een vrouw zich ook zo om er terug aantrekkelijk uit te zien voor haar partner of gewoon maar voor zichzelf, je kan terug een topje aan, een uitgesneden kleedje dragen en ik denk niet dat je dan zit te piekeren of de protheses nu gaan "zweten" of niet. 
Mijn heupprothese geeft ook kou af, zeker in de winter en de 1ste vijf jaar heb je er geen last van maar daarna ga je het gewicht voelen (gezien in een uitzending op Vitaya of Vitaliteit, belgische zender).... Nu wacht ik op de mannen hun reactie of de vrouwen hun reactie....

----------


## maria575

Pillen Voor Borstvergroting - http://nl.procurvesplus.com Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------


## Bernt

En als je nou veilige implantaten kiest?

----------


## Healthy01

Aan iedere ingreep of operatie zijn natuurlijk risico's verbonden. Zoek in ieder geval bij een dergelijke ingreep naar een kliniek met een goede reputatie op dit gebied, zoals bijvoorbeeld https://www.bergmanclinics.nl/uiterl...orstvergroting

----------

